# Back after a month



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

s**t ive been away 4 weeks and theres a s**t load of new members and there was 1200 posts. Thats wicked although not so much trying to read them all when i have exams.

Anyway ive had flu then 10 days later got the mumps over the worst of it now so just thought id introduce myself to all the new members and explain why i hadn't posted for a while.

Anyway be good catching up.

Take it easy


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Good to see you back Bud.

That's some bad luck you've had over the last month!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Did notice a lack of posts.

Welcome back!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

glad to see you back bro


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

nice to see you as a mod bro


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah and your a banned little s**t.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

back and band eh? not bad going for 3 days

what de do? :?

Sam 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

damn, must av been some s**t if steve is bein that cold!


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:lol:


----------

